# HTST Gtechniq Maintenance Prods and Large Branded Kit Bag



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

*W4 Citrus Foam 1l*
The challenge here is to deliver a snow foam that is both ph neutral and effective. PH Neutral is easy and it's easy to load up a foam with caustic ingredients to make it work well. W4 is a highly concentrated (dilute up to 1:400) high foam content foam that combines a ph neutral formula with a citrus degreaser.

RRP £13.99 inc vat. HTST £10.99 inc vat (21% discount)










*W5 Citrus APC 500ml*
Again - ph neutral. This is phenomenal at removing traffic film - used it on a test car that had exo applied about 10 months previous - not washed very much at all. Regular washing including foaming worked ok but when I used this the beading returned to pretty much as day 1 illustrating how well it worked to remove crud from the hydrophobic ligands of EXO. Use this on any surface from engine bays to interiors.

RRP £5.99 inc vat. HTST £4.79 inc vat (20% discount)










*W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover 500ml (there is a 250ml but HTST only on 500ml)*
As with all these new releases - tested over 100 hard scrub cycles on EXO, C1, C5 and Serum with no sign of any adverse effects. This is a high cling formula - and super stinky. We experimented with loading up with fragrance - makes the product ludicrously expensive as you have to load it with a very high percentage of fragrance plus this reduced effectiveness.

RRP £9.95 inc vat. HTST £7.80 inc vat (22% discount)










*W7 Tar and Glue Remover*
ph Neutral fully coating compatible tar and glue remover. Having to hold this for now as we have some issue with the packaging. Will be releasing in about 2 weeks.










*W8 Bug Remover 500ml (there is a 250ml but HTST only on 500ml)*
Removing bugs with a non-caustic formula was our biggest challenge. Really happy with this formula. Does exactly what it says on the tin and is ph neutral and like all the above other than W7 is 100% biodegradable.

RRP £7.50 inc vat. HTST £5.99 inc vat (20% discount)










*T2 Tyre Dressing 250ml*
Super easy to apply non sling satin look dressing. Peg down from T1 on durability but a strong performer and more keenly priced.

RRP £4.99 inc vat. HTST £3.99 inc vat (20% discount)










*Large Branded Kit Bag*
Holds x5 250mls and x4 500ml Gtechniq bottles plus a front flap for MF1 cloths etc. Same ultra durable fabric as the smaller case. It's what all the best stocked garages are sporting this season!

RRP £24.96 inc vat. HTST £19.95 inc vat (20% discount)

Plus!










*New pro 5litre sizes of: (all inc vat)*

C2 @ £125.00
G6 @ £45.00
I1 @ £125.00
QD @ £37.95
Gwash @ £45.00
W2	@ £55.00
W4	@ £34.95
W5	@ £37.95
W8 @ £29.99

NB. Standard discounts will only be live after this HTST promotion


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice new additions Rob.
I will be checking my paypal account to get loaded up with new gear. :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks. There's no 500ml of W6 available on the drop down.

Also T2 is still showing as £4.99


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Thanks. There's no 500ml of W6 available on the drop down.
> 
> Also T2 is still showing as £4.99


thanks for pointing those out - fixed :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Put an order in for a few bits . Order #21384


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ordered a couple of bits lol order #21399


----------



## CP996 (May 5, 2010)

How can I place an order? I can't add the product to my basket .


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Just placed an order!


----------



## heegun (Sep 25, 2014)

*Question*

Anything you can buy Crystal Serum?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

heegun said:


> Anything you can buy Crystal Serum?


It's only available to approved gtechniq pro detailers


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

Where do you buy these direct on the web site?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

ok that's all folks - all items now added to standard discount groups so any loaded discounts including wholesale discounts will now be live :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks rob good offer looking forward to getting them all now


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm gutted I missed this .


----------



## Jeemy (Jul 21, 2012)

Me too, I just got the notification from the website a few seconds ago. I thought that meant I got them as they were posted, but it must be the end of the day. I don't NEED more Gtechniq, I've got two big shelves full, but I'da bought a ton.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If you haven't already, register with Gtechniq on their website, PM your details to Rob on here or email Gtechniq with your details and get 7.5% off on purchases under £100 and 10% on purchases over £100 and keep that rate of discount for all future purchases regardless of how small your next purchase is (kits are excluded from discounts as they are already heavily discounted).


----------

